# Switch safety sockets



## Arek (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi all.
I got into argue last night about switches on our sockets.
I share the house and one of the guys switches them every night, which really gets on my nerves.
I'm pretty sure it doesn't make any safer or saves the energy.
Maybe when you are going on holiday, you can switch it off, but then we just unplug everything anyway.
Could you put me to rest and tell me who is right, and whats the real purpose of it on the socket?

Thank you very much for any replies :thumbsup:.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Turning off a switched outlet does absolutely nothing if nothing is plugged into it. The NEC requires a switched light for every habitable room. This is often accomplished by a switched receptacle (allowed everywhere except kitchens and bathrooms)


----------



## Arek (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks, but how does it changes if there is?
Let say, we have a microwave and a toaster.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

The toaster most likely draws nothing in the "off" state(unless it has a built in clock). The microwave may draw a few watts for the control/clock circuitry when it is plugged in. Read this, It has a short overview:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standby_power


----------



## Arek (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you very much for you patience.
Ok. No timer on a toaster and microwave has no clock (just a knob to turn on time).
Would you say then, it's pointless to switch those switches off?


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes. Pointless. There are devices out there that can measure power consumption at the outlet if you're interested. Are you in the UK?
http://www.p3international.com/products/special/P4400/P4400-CE.html


----------

